# Anyone in CT or New England? URGENT Bost Terr X, tiny, adorable, young



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Last day is today....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13018648

Approx. 1yr.old...approx. 12lbs..Awsome dog...great personality, very friendly, playful.. He is very affectionate and would be A GREAT lap dog>>>>LEGAL DAY OF ADOPTION IS 2-17


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Wish I were closer...


----------

